# Anyone need help in North Jersey



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Anyone with sites in North Jersey looking for help. Still kinda early in the season but i will probably looking for snow work, and only operator work. I am very dependable and won't leave a job until the job is done, I'll put in the extra hours if needed. I have experience with Excavator machines, skidsteers, backhoe/loaders, kubotas, mason dumps, pickups, and atv's. I have a lot of knowledge about snow equipment and biz.

Jeff


----------

